# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Όργανα & Εξοπλισμός >  >  Πολυμετρο Lidl

## georgeps

καλησπερα,εντοπισα αυτο στα λιντλ, http://www.lidl-hellas.gr/cps/rde/SI...etail&id=18179   ειναι ενα πολυμετρο των 10 ευρω, 

το εχει κανεις?ειναι αξιοπιστο για τα 10 ευρω που κανει,


λογο το οτι ακομη ειναι νωρις για να σκασω λεφτα για ενα καλο πολυμετρο(απο φοβο μη το καψω) ψαχνω λυσεις οικονομικες που να μην με νοιαξει αν θα χαλασουν.Τωρα τη βγαζω με το κλασικο κινεζικο των 5-6 ευρω αλλα μου φαινεται πιο ποιοτικο απο την κινεζια....


οποτε σαν ενα απλο πολυμετρο τι πιστευετε, ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα

----------


## moutoulos

Γιώργο αφού έχεις "μαιμουδάκι", όπως λές. Θέλεις να του πάρεις και αδελφάκι ?.
Γιατί και αυτό είναι το ίδιο ...

Αν θες να κινηθείς σε αυτή την κατηγορία (τιμής), πάρε τουλάχιστον κάτι τέτοιο, 
που είναι και "πραγματικό" πολύμετρο ...

http://venieris.com/%CE%97%CE%9B%CE%...2/Default.aspx
http://www.genieshop.gr/ergaleia/psifiaka-pol-metra/mastech-pol-metro-psifiako-thiki-ms8221a.html

----------


## SeAfasia

δεν θα κάψεις τπτ,με αυτό το σκεπτικό δεν πρέπει να πάρουμε δίπλωμα οδήγησης γιατί θα τρακάρουμε.
Συμφωνώ και εγώ,γενικά τα mastech είναι αξιοπρεπείς λύση..εγώ έχω το 8222Η και είμαι ικανοποιημἐνος.




> Γιώργο αφού έχεις "μαιμουδάκι", όπως λές. Θέλεις να του πάρεις και αδελφάκι ?.
> Γιατί και αυτό είναι το ίδιο ...
> 
> Αν θες να κινηθείς σε αυτή την κατηγορία (τιμής), πάρε τουλάχιστον κάτι τέτοιο, 
> που είναι και "πραγματικό" πολύμετρο ...
> 
> http://venieris.com/%CE%97%CE%9B%CE%...2/Default.aspx
> http://www.genieshop.gr/ergaleia/psifiaka-pol-metra/mastech-pol-metro-psifiako-thiki-ms8221a.html

----------


## michaelcom

Καταρχην... ενα πολυμετρο τις ταξης των 100Ευρω δεν καιγετε καθολου ευκολα!...
Κατω των 100Ευρω ειναι που καιγονται και μαλιστα με το παραμικρο...
Τωρα το θεμα ειναι αν αξιζει να τα σκασεις.. Αν ασχολεισαι που και που τοτε το πολυμετρο που σου ειπε ο Γρηγορης ειναι μια χαρα, αν τωρα εισαι ολη μερα καθε μερα μεσα στα ηλεκτρονικα τοτε ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΠΕΝΔΥΣΗ να παρεις ενα καλο.....

----------


## georgeps

πριν κανα χρονο εκαψα ενα καταλαθος απο αφελεια,αλλα ηταν φτηνο,σπουδαζω ηλεκτρονικος και απλα ελεγα οτι ακομη δεν χρειαζομαι κατι τοσο καλο,θα κοιταξω το πολυμετρο π εστειλες ομως

ευχαριστω

----------


## xrhstosmp

Αν σκεφτεσαι να ακολουθησεις το επαγγελμα ,αντι να περνεις 10 εργαλεια σκουπιδομουφες να περνεις 1 καλο.
τα 10 θα τα πεταξεις σιγουρα καποια στιγμη αφου σε παιδεψουν αρκετα πρωτα λογω περιεργης συμπεριφορας αλλα το 1 καλο θα σου μεινει

----------


## ggr

> Αν σκεφτεσαι να ακολουθησεις το επαγγελμα ,αντι να περνεις 10 εργαλεια σκουπιδομουφες να περνεις 1 καλο.
> τα 10 θα τα πεταξεις σιγουρα καποια στιγμη αφου σε παιδεψουν αρκετα πρωτα λογω περιεργης συμπεριφορας αλλα το 1 καλο θα σου μεινει



Και σε αυτη την περιπτωση 10 πολυμετρα Χ 10€ = 100€, οποτε μαλλον χαμενος βγαινεις. Με 50 € παιρνεις ενα πολυμετρο που δεν θα καει τοσο ευκολα και θα σου μεινει για αρκετα χρονια.

----------


## xrhstosmp

> Και σε αυτη την περιπτωση 10 πολυμετρα Χ 10€ = 100€, οποτε μαλλον χαμενος βγαινεις. Με 50 € παιρνεις ενα πολυμετρο που δεν θα καει τοσο ευκολα και θα σου μεινει για αρκετα χρονια.



και φυσικα θα εμπιστευεσαι τις μετρησεις που θα κανει.

----------


## SRF

Ειλικρινά τώρα... απορώ... ΠΟΣΑ πολύμετρα έχετε "κάψει" και ΠΩΣ ΤΑ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΚΑΨΕΙ? Δεν μου έτυχε ποτέ και απορώ τι κάνετε και "καίτε" ένα πολύμετρο?

----------


## SeAfasia

ελα μου ντε πως καίγονται,εγω το mastech το εχω ξεφτυλλίσει και ακὀμα υπἀρχει,όπως και ένα tele αναλογικό...




> Ειλικρινά τώρα... απορώ... ΠΟΣΑ πολύμετρα έχετε "κάψει" και ΠΩΣ ΤΑ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΚΑΨΕΙ? Δεν μου έτυχε ποτέ και απορώ τι κάνετε και "καίτε" ένα πολύμετρο?

----------


## dog80

> Ειλικρινά τώρα... απορώ... ΠΟΣΑ πολύμετρα έχετε "κάψει" και ΠΩΣ ΤΑ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΚΑΨΕΙ? Δεν μου έτυχε ποτέ και απορώ τι κάνετε και "καίτε" ένα πολύμετρο?



Κλασσικά, μέτρηση τάσης με τα καλώδια σε θέση για ρεύμα. 

Τα φτηνιάρικα πολύμετρα έχουν όλο κι όλο μια απλή γυάλινη ασφάλεια, η οποία δέν μπορεί να διακόψει πολλά αμπέρ και καμία άλλη προστασία. Αν κάποιος κάνει το παραπάνω με μια μπαταρία αυτοκινήτου ή την πρίζα του σπιτιού περνάνε εκατοντάδες αμπέρ. Η γυάλινη ασφάλεια θα καεί μέν, αλλά το τόξο που θα δημιουργηθεί θα συνεχίσει να περνάει ρεύμα για μερικά ms ακόμα. Οπότε μαζί με την ασφάλεια συνήθως καίγονται και οι τροχίες γύρω απ αυτή.

Έπειτα το απότομο κόψιμο του κυκλώματος απο την καμμένη ασφάλεια δημιουργεί back-EMF και αν τα ολοκληρωμένα δέν έχουν επαρκή προστασία απο υψηλές τάσεις θα καούν και αυτά.

Οπότε είναι συχνό φαινόμενο τα φτηνιάρικα πολύμετρα να τα παίζουν εντελώς μετά απο αυτό.

----------


## itta-vitta

Να κάτι πιο φθηνό και πιο καλό από αυτό του γνωστού πολυκαταστήματος.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Digital-Mult...item58b0c0e96e

----------


## ggr

> Ειλικρινά τώρα... απορώ... ΠΟΣΑ πολύμετρα έχετε "κάψει" και ΠΩΣ ΤΑ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΚΑΨΕΙ? Δεν μου έτυχε ποτέ και απορώ τι κάνετε και "καίτε" ένα πολύμετρο?



Tωρα με αυτο που ειπες με γυρισες πολλα χρονια πισω.
 Ημουν μαθητης ακομα στο τεχνικο λυκειο, ειχα ενα αναλογικο πολυμετρο και μαζευα λεφτα να παρω το πρωτο μου ψηφιακο (METEX M3650).
Παω λοιπον σε ενα καταστημα να το παρω και μου λεει ο πωλητης  "γιατι δεν παιρνεις ενα πιο απλο? ξερεις να το δουλεψεις αυτο?" του απανταω "φυσικα ,ειμαι μαθητης τεχνικης σχολης και ηδη εχω ενα αναλογικο" και τοτε ο πωλητης λεει την εξυπναδα του "ολοι μας ξερουμε μεχρι να το καψουμε..."  :Lol: 
Για την ιστορια το ΜΕΤΕΧ το εχω μεχρι και σημερα (23 χρονια μετα) και λειτουργει αψογα, εστω και σαν βοηθητικο αφου μετα αγορασα κι αλλα.

----------


## john_b

Εμένα τα παλιά χρόνια που ήμουν συνέχεια με ένα κολλητήρι στο χέρι, ένα τελε απλά δεν ξανάναψε ποτέ και ένα άλλο που δεν θυμάμαι μάρκα τα έπαιξε ο περιστροφικός διακόπτης.

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

εγω παντως παραγγειλα το κινεζακι μου. μετα απο πολυ ψαξιμο στα φορουμ για φτηνα που αξιζουν πηρα το  vichy vc99. Εχει το ιδιο ολοκληρωμενο με τα γνωστα uni-t 61c αισθητηρια θερμοκρασιας στη συσκευασια ενω στη μετρηση χωρητικοτητας εχει πολυ ανωτερα ορια απο τα περισσοτερα φθηνα πολυμετρα.

Ξερω εδω οι περισσοτεροι χρηστες και οχι αδικα εχουν βρεθει στη θεση μας και εχουν πολύ περισσοτερη εμπειρια. Αλλα θεωρω οτι υπερβαλλουν στο θεμα του καψιματος. θα το καψεις 9 στις 10 φορες οταν μετρας ρευματα και μαλιστα καποιες τυχαιες φορες τα κινεζικα θα σου καουν ακομα και αν εισαι εντος κλιμακας απλα γιατι ετσι γουσταρουν. Αλλα το γεγονος οτι κοστιζουν φθηνα με λιγο προσοχη κανεις τη δουλεια σου και μαλιστα με ακριβεια με αυτο που σου προτεινα.

Απο εκει και περα ακομα και για μια πτυχιακη ή ακομα και για οτιδηποτε μη ερασιτεχνικης ή χομπιστικης φύσης και εγω θα επαιρνα mastech uni-t κατι αναγνωρισμενο και με αναγνωρισμενες προδιαγραφες σε πολυμετρο αυτο καθ'εαυτο και cat's στα probes μετρησης.

το πολυμετρο του λιντλ θεωρω οτι δεν αξιζει το 10ευρω. αλλα κινεζιικα οπως αυτο που σου εδειξαν παραπανω στα 10 ευρω ειναι μακραν καλυτερα και δοκιμασμενα.

----------


## her

Το ποιο συνηθισμένο είναι να ξεχαστείς και να μετρήσεις αντίσταση υπό τάση. Π.χ σε ένα τροφοδοτικό ελέγχεις κάποια εξαρτήματα και μετά του δίνεις τροφοδοσία και πας να μετρήσεις τάση αλλά το πολυμετρο είναι στα OHM

Τα καλά έχουν προστασία και για αυτό;

----------


## moutoulos

> Για την ιστορια το ΜΕΤΕΧ το εχω μεχρι και σημερα (23 χρονια μετα) και λειτουργει αψογα



Γιώργο να και ενα δικό μου. Αγορασμένο 23 χιλιάδες το 1989 (πρίν 25 χρόνια). 
Για καθημερινές δουλειές έχω το Fluke.  Το έχω ακόμα στην original θήκη. Το 
βγάζω απο την θήκη μόνο το ΣαββατοΚύριακο ...

Είναι βλέπεις "αντίκα"  :Biggrin: .

----------


## ggr

Εγω το ειχα παρει 18000 το 1991. Ειχαν πεσει τοτε οι τιμες (μειωση φορολογιας λογω ΕΕ αν θυμαμαι καλα) Χωρις θηκη ομως (και ειχα στραβωσει λιγο γι αυτο).
Το χρησιμοποιω για εξωτερικες δουλειες μεχρι και σημερα, το μονο που χρειαζεται ειναι ενα καινουριο ζευγαρι ακροδεκτες.
Γενικα τα κραταω τα παλια πραγματα και τα προσεχω επισης. Συναισθηματικοι λογοι? ισως...

----------


## angel_grig

> Γιώργο να και ενα δικό μου. Αγορασμένο 23 χιλιάδες το 1989 (πρίν 25 χρόνια). 
> Για καθημερινές δουλειές έχω το Fluke.  Το έχω ακόμα στην original θήκη. Το 
> βγάζω απο την θήκη μόνο το ΣαββατοΚύριακο ...
> 
> Είναι βλέπεις "αντίκα" .



Wow!!Ιδια μετρηση με το φλουκ!!!!!! :Brick wall:

----------


## moutoulos

Επίσης *georgeps* ωραία πολυμετράκια είναι και αυτά της VICHY(_"ακούγεται" σαν γυναικείο άρωμα_ ).
Είναι βέβαια απομίμηση, ή πιστό αντίγραφο (Replica) αν θέλεις, Fluke. Αλλά αυτό εσένα δεν σε νοιάζει ...

Παράδειγμα:
 VICHY VC97
 VICHY VC9808

Και με μέτρηση 20Α, κάτι που δεν συναντάς εύκολα (σε αυτή την κατηγορία τιμής πολυμέτρων).
Όλα αυτά βέβαια, εφόσον έχεις την δυνατότητα, να τα αγοράσεις απο eBay. Απλά τα Links είναι
ενδεικτικά ... προς ενημέρωση.

----------


## moutoulos

> Wow!!Ιδια μετρηση με το φλουκ!!!!!!

----------


## Googlis

> καλησπερα,εντοπισα αυτο στα λιντλ, http://www.lidl-hellas.gr/cps/rde/SI...etail&id=18179   ειναι ενα πολυμετρο των 10 ευρω, 
> 
> το εχει κανεις?ειναι αξιοπιστο για τα 10 ευρω που κανει,
> 
> 
> λογο το οτι ακομη ειναι νωρις για να σκασω λεφτα για ενα καλο πολυμετρο(απο φοβο μη το καψω) ψαχνω λυσεις οικονομικες που να μην με νοιαξει αν θα χαλασουν.Τωρα τη βγαζω με το κλασικο κινεζικο των 5-6 ευρω αλλα μου φαινεται πιο ποιοτικο απο την κινεζια....
> 
> 
> οποτε σαν ενα απλο πολυμετρο τι πιστευετε, ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα



Φίλε μου αν έχεις ένα πολύμετρο ακόμη και όχι τόσο καλό αλλά κάνει την δουλειά του τότε.....
Μην σε τρώει το χέρι σου να πετάξεις λεφτά, υπομονή, και μετά πάρε ένα πιο ποιοτικό πχ UniT Vichy κτλ


Για τα mastech φίλοι μου θα διαφωνήσω, κάποτε ναι πριν χρόνια ήταν καλά παρότι οικονομικά, πλέον είναι για τ' ανάθεμα.

Υ.Γ. Έλεος πια με τις "προσφορές" κάθε Lidl, μόλις δείτε προσφορά ίσα, μην χάσετε το "λαβράκι"..... σπάνια τυχαίνει να βάλουν κάτι καλό, πλέον βρίσκεις ανάλογης ποιότητας ή και καλύτερης με τα ίδια ή λιγότερα χρήματα τόσο στο net όσο και σε φυσικά καταστήματα. Έχω βαρεθεί να βλέπω γνωστούς και φίλους με σετ από τρυπάνια, τροχούς, σέγες, κολλητήρια, όλα αχρησιμοποίητα, πεταμένα λεφτά.

----------


## michaelcom

Ενα σας λεω το  vichy κινεζακι κινεζακι... αλλα ειναι και γαμω τα εργαλεια για τα 20 ευρω!!!
Εχω ενα φιλο που το χει και το πολυμετρακι μαμαει... Ειναι το μονο κινεζικο που συμπαθω τοσο...
Βεβαια δεν πληροι τις προδιαγραφες ασφαλειας αλλα απο ακριβεια στις μετρησεις ειναι οτι πρεπει! 
Και δεν καιγετε και ευκολα ειναι σκληρο καρυδι.. Φυσικα ολα αυτα ΓΙΑ 20 fucking euros! Τι κανουν αυτοι οι κινεζοι ομως!
Και εχω να πω οτι ο διακοπτης ειναι ισως και καλυτερος απο το extech ex505 που εχω!

----------


## Toroidal

Μετα απο καποια πολυμετρα που περασαν απο τα χερια μου δοκιμαζοντας τα και χωρις να εχει καει καποιο,
(το θεωρω και δυσκολο αν εχει και καποιες προδιαγραφες ασφαλειας... αλλα και υπαρχει και η απαιτουμενη προσοχη)
 αλλα με διαφορα αλλα προβληματα...αποκλιση σε μετρησεις,προβληματα σε διακοπτες,επαφες κ.α. 
το μονο που μου εμεινε αξιοπιστο σε ολα,τοσα χρονια ειναι ενα SOAR 3230 (για οποιον το ξερει..δεν υπαρχει η εταιρια πλεον..) ενω τελευταια δοκιμαζω και εγω ενα VICHY VC97 ομολογω με πολυ καλες εντυπωσεις...ειδικα και για τα χρηματα που κοστιζει!

----------


## john_b

Εγώ πάλι μόνο την Άννα VICHY ξέρω. 
Ένα της σειράς που έχω σε μέτρηση συχνότητας 5000Ηζ, μου δείχνει 5300Ηζ. Το φτηνό φλουκ 17 μου δείχνει 5000Ηζ. 
Τι υλικά, τι ανοχές έχουν και για πόσο θα δείχνουν μια κατά προσέγγιση σωστή μέτρηση;
Έχω πάρει υλικά κινέζικα για το συρτάρι να υπάρχουν, και όταν αλλάζω έναν πυκνωτή 100μφ στα 24 βολτ, βάζω την θέση του τον κινέζικο των 50 βόλτ και εύχομαι να αντέχει τα 25. Έτσι έχει το πράγμα.

----------


## moutoulos

Γιάννη συγκρίνεις ανόμοια πράγματα ...

Μιλάμε για πολύμετρο του 10ευρω ... αντε 20ευρου, και μου λες για το "φθηνό" 
Fluke 17Β που κάνει 100 €.

Εννοείται αυτό του 10ευρου δεν θα είχε την ανάλογη ακρίβεια ...

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

παντως για να επανερθουμε στο θεμα μας, αν κατι αξιζει τελικα στο πολυμετρο του λιντλ ειναι κυριως τα 3 χρονια εγγυηση και επισης το γεγονος οτι το παιρνεις, το δοκιμαζεις και αν δεν το γουσταρεις το γυριζεις και παιρνεις το 10ευρω πισω. Ουτε καν πρεπει να ειναι χαλασμενο. δε χρειαζεται καν να ψωνισεις κατι με τα χρηματα αν δε θες.

Καποιος πρεπει παντως να τους μαθει οτι οταν πουλαμε πολύμετρα παραθετουμε τα χαρακτηριστικα τους αναλυτικά. Αλλα μαλλον θελουν απλα να σε βαλουν στην πριζα να πας στο καταστημα να δεις εκει τα χαρακτηριστικα του.

----------


## micalis

> Να κάτι πιο φθηνό και πιο καλό από αυτό του γνωστού πολυκαταστήματος.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Digital-Mult...item58b0c0e96e



Πυκνωτες μετραει?

----------


## esertas

> Πυκνωτες μετραει?



 Product Name
  Digital Multimeter

  AC Voltage (V)
  200mV, 2V, 20V, 200V, 700V

  DC Voltage (V)
  200mV, 2V, 20V, 200V,1000V

  AC Current (A)
  2mA, 20mA, 200mA, 20A

  DC Current (A)
  200uA, 2mA, 20mA, 200mA, 20A

  Resistance (Ohm)
  200, 2k, 20k, 200k, 2M, 20M, 200M

  Capacitance (F)

  2nF, 20nF, 200nF, 2uF, 200uF, 2000uF

  Other Measuring Function
  Diode, hFE,

  Power By
  1 x 9V 6F22 battery (not included)

  Main Color
  Black, Orange

  Mateiral
  Plastic & Metal

  Test Leads Total Length
  70cm/ 27.6"

  Multimeter Size
  20 x 9 x 3.5cm/ 6.9" x 3.3" x 1.4" (L*W*T)



Εκεί που λέει 
 Capacitance (F)

----------


## JOUN

> το μονο που μου εμεινε αξιοπιστο σε ολα,τοσα χρονια ειναι ενα SOAR 3230 (για οποιον το ξερει..δεν υπαρχει η εταιρια πλεον..)



Να δεις το SOAR 4040 που εχω εδω και 20 χρονια και χρησιμοποιω σχεδον καθημερινα..Αλλαζει 4 κλιμακες στα Ωμ μεσα σε ενα δευτερολεπτο..

----------


## Toroidal

Φιλε Γιαννη προφανως και συγκρινεις ανομοια πραγματα...νομιζω τελικα ολοι μας εχουμε κατι φτηνο για προχειρη χρηση,
και το συγκεκριμενο μοντελο παντως δεν ειναι καθολου ασχημο.
Τωρα οσο για τα υλικα αστο,γιατι τα συνανταμε και σε διαφορες κατασκευες απο φημισμενες εταιρειες...





> Εγώ πάλι μόνο την Άννα VICHY ξέρω. 
> Ένα της σειράς που έχω σε μέτρηση συχνότητας 5000Ηζ, μου δείχνει 5300Ηζ. Το φτηνό φλουκ 17 μου δείχνει 5000Ηζ. 
> Τι υλικά, τι ανοχές έχουν και για πόσο θα δείχνουν μια κατά προσέγγιση σωστή μέτρηση;
> Έχω πάρει υλικά κινέζικα για το συρτάρι να υπάρχουν, και όταν αλλάζω έναν πυκνωτή 100μφ στα 24 βολτ, βάζω την θέση του τον κινέζικο των 50 βόλτ και εύχομαι να αντέχει τα 25. Έτσι έχει το πράγμα.

----------


## Toroidal

> Να δεις το SOAR 4040 που εχω εδω και 20 χρονια και χρησιμοποιω σχεδον καθημερινα..Αλλαζει 4 κλιμακες στα Ωμ μεσα σε ενα δευτερολεπτο..



Γιωργο αστο,και η αξιοπιστια της μαρκας δεν παιζεται και εχω ακουσει διαφορα σχετικα,
Φανταζομαι οτι θα το εχεις και ταλαιπωρησει κιολας στη  δουλεια...
Ειναι και εμενα στην εικοσαετια και δουλευει αψογα!

----------


## georgeps

ενταξει,κατεληξα στο οτι δεν προκειται να το παρω, πως τα εκαψα? καταρχην ειχαν κοστος 7-8 ευρω απο ενα τοπικο καταστημα ,και το την πρωτη φορα το ειχα συνδεσει σε ταση και αλλαξα τον διακοπτη και στην αλλαγη καηκε καποια κλιμακα,και την δευτερη,μετραγα ρευμα ,και ενω ειχα τον διακοπτη στη σωστη θεση,απο αφελεια ξεχασα να αλλαξω τα καλωδια χδ

----------


## apilot

Γενικά σε ένα πολύμετρο πρέπει πρώτα να ελέγχουμε την θέση του διακόπτη σε πια κλίμακα είναι. Μετά τα καλώδια σε πια βύσματα  είναι και μετά κάνουμε την μέτρηση. 
Αν κάνουμε αυτά δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να κάψουμε ένα πολύμετρο. Σωστά?

----------


## john_b

Ίσως ναι, ίσως όχι.

----------


## micalis

> Product Name
>   Digital Multimeter
> 
>   AC Voltage (V)
>   200mV, 2V, 20V, 200V, 700V
> 
>   DC Voltage (V)
>   200mV, 2V, 20V, 200V,1000V
> 
> ...



Καλα και ο πυκνωτης για μετρηση ΠΟΥ ΤΟΠΟΘΕΤΕΙΤΑΙ?

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

> Καλα και ο πυκνωτης για μετρηση ΠΟΥ ΤΟΠΟΘΕΤΕΙΤΑΙ?



δε μετραει πυκνωτες το πολυμετρο του lidl. δε ξερω που τα βρηκαν τα παραπανω χαρακτηριστικα.

εδω το εγχειριδιο χρησης του με τα αναλυτικα χαρακτηριστικα του. τιποτα το ξεχωριστο τιποτα το ιδιαιτερο οπως προειπα εκτος απο την 3ετη εγγυηση.

----------


## JOUN

> Γιωργο αστο,και η αξιοπιστια της μαρκας δεν παιζεται και εχω ακουσει διαφορα σχετικα,
> Φανταζομαι οτι θα το εχεις και ταλαιπωρησει κιολας στη  δουλεια...
> Ειναι και εμενα στην εικοσαετια και δουλευει αψογα!



Μην τα συζητας..Αφου πηρα το αλλο που χρησιμοποιω τωρα(Brymen 257) επειδη το ειχα βαρεθει αυτο οτι οτι επαθε τιποτα..

----------


## nikosp

> Ειλικρινά τώρα... απορώ... ΠΟΣΑ πολύμετρα έχετε "κάψει" και ΠΩΣ ΤΑ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΚΑΨΕΙ? Δεν μου έτυχε ποτέ και απορώ τι κάνετε και "καίτε" ένα πολύμετρο?



Τα αναλογικά πολύμετρα 'καίγονται' με σχετική ευκολία
Τα ψηφιακά έχουν κάποιες προστασίες που πράγματι είναι λίγο δύσκολο να 'καούν'
Με λίγη καλή προσπάθεια όμως.......

----------


## Toroidal

> Μην τα συζητας..Αφου πηρα το αλλο που χρησιμοποιω τωρα(Brymen 257) επειδη το ειχα βαρεθει αυτο οτι οτι επαθε τιποτα..



Ναι,καταλαβα...καποια στιγμη θελεις και εναλλακτικη οπως και καποιο προχειρο.
Εντυπωσεις απο το Brymen 257 απο αξιοπιστια και ακριβεια εισαι ικανοποιημενος? 
νομιζω κανει και αρκετες μετρησεις...

----------


## JOUN

Δεν εχω μετρησει την ακριβεια του,δεν χρειαστηκε.Στην λειτουργια του ειναι καλο,εχει ομως ενα μειονεκτημα για μενα:Εχει στην ιδια θεση του μεταγωγικου τις εξης λειτουργιες: Αντισταση, βομβητη, μετρηση διοδου και μετρηση πυκνωτη.
Ετσι για να αλλαξει απο την μια στην αλλη χρειαζεται πατημα μπουτον και αυτο ειναι κουραστικο.Το προβλημα ειναι στην αλλαγη απο αντισταση σε διοδο που ειναι κατι που εγω το χρησιμοποιω πολυ συχνα οταν ψαχνω μια βλαβη.

----------


## ggr

> Γιωργο αστο,και η αξιοπιστια της μαρκας δεν παιζεται και εχω ακουσει διαφορα σχετικα,
> Φανταζομαι οτι θα το εχεις και ταλαιπωρησει κιολας στη  δουλεια...
> Ειναι και εμενα στην εικοσαετια και δουλευει αψογα!



Oντως ετσι ειναι. Εχω ενα SOAR 3250 απο το 1995 και δουλευει αψογα. Δυστυχως αυτη η εταιρια δεν υπαρχει πια, ουτε βρισκεις ευκολα εστω και μεταχειρισμενο.

----------


## Toroidal

> Δεν εχω μετρησει την ακριβεια του,δεν χρειαστηκε.Στην λειτουργια του ειναι καλο,εχει ομως ενα μειονεκτημα για μενα:Εχει στην ιδια θεση του μεταγωγικου τις εξης λειτουργιες: Αντισταση, βομβητη, μετρηση διοδου και μετρηση πυκνωτη.
> Ετσι για να αλλαξει απο την μια στην αλλη χρειαζεται πατημα μπουτον και αυτο ειναι κουραστικο.Το προβλημα ειναι στην αλλαγη απο αντισταση σε διοδο που ειναι κατι που εγω το χρησιμοποιω πολυ συχνα οταν ψαχνω μια βλαβη.



Καταλαβα ειναι κουραστικο συνεχεια,αλλα ειναι μαλλον και θεμα συνηθειας...απο  την αλλη το θετικο ειναι ομως
οτι δεν καταπονηται ο περιστροφικος ετσι.
Εχει το πλεονεκτημα οτι συγκεντρωνει αρκετες μετρησεις σε ενα οργανο και ειναι πρακτικο.
Μονο δε γνωριζω αν ειναι διαθεσιμο στην Ελλαδα,εσυ το αγορασες απο internet,και ποσο αν θελεις..

----------


## JOUN

Tο πηρα απο αυτον:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brymen-BM257...-/200922627340
Του εστειλα PM απο το EEVBlog και μου το εδωσε 96 η 97 ευρω αν θυμαμαι καλα.
Λεει οτι δεν εχει στοκ αλλα φερνει συνεχεια οποτε μαλλον ειναι προσωρινο..

----------


## Toroidal

> Tο πηρα απο αυτον:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brymen-BM257...-/200922627340
> Του εστειλα PM απο το EEVBlog και μου το εδωσε 96 η 97 ευρω αν θυμαμαι καλα.
> Λεει οτι δεν εχει στοκ αλλα φερνει συνεχεια οποτε μαλλον ειναι προσωρινο..



Νομιζω πολυ καλη τιμη...αλλα και το οργανο επισης πρεπει να ειναι αρκετα καλο.
Εισαι μελος στο forum ,οποτε και αυτος σου εκανε εκπτωση? παντως δειχνει οτι δεν υπαρχουν διαθεσιμα...

----------


## Toroidal

> Oντως ετσι ειναι. Εχω ενα SOAR 3250 απο το 1995 και δουλευει αψογα. Δυστυχως αυτη η εταιρια δεν υπαρχει πια, ουτε βρισκεις ευκολα εστω και μεταχειρισμενο.



Ειναι γεγονος,και ουτε πληροφοριες στο διαδικτυο σχετικα υπαρχουν παρα μονο μαρτυριες...
Ειχα παρει τοτε,και ενα 3060B pocket της μαρκας για φορητο που με βολευε για μικροδουλιτσες,
το οποιο ειχε την ιδια πορεια...δεν χαλασε ποτε μεχρι σημερα! και ακριβεια οπως το μεγαλο...
Επι τη ευκαιρια,συγχαρητηρια και για τη κατασκευη σου,ειδα εχεις κανει πολυ καλη δουλεια.
Αντε και σε αλλα...

20140822_soar.jpg

----------

ggr (22-08-14)

----------


## JOUN

> Νομιζω πολυ καλη τιμη...αλλα και το οργανο επισης πρεπει να ειναι αρκετα καλο.
> Εισαι μελος στο forum ,οποτε και αυτος σου εκανε εκπτωση? παντως δειχνει οτι δεν υπαρχουν διαθεσιμα...



Αν σου το πουλησει εκτος ebay θα το παρεις φθηνοτερα.Γραψου στο eevblog και στειλτου PM  απο εκει.

----------


## Toroidal

> Αν σου το πουλησει εκτος ebay θα το παρεις φθηνοτερα.Γραψου στο eevblog και στειλτου PM  απο εκει.



Καταλαβα Γιωργο...και σε ευχαριστω για τη καθοδηγηση σου και για την ενημερωση σχετικα,
 νομιζω οτι αξιζει η αγορα και το σκεφτομαι...

----------


## JOUN

> Νομιζω πολυ καλη τιμη...αλλα και το οργανο επισης πρεπει να ειναι αρκετα καλο.
> Εισαι μελος στο forum ,οποτε και αυτος σου εκανε εκπτωση? παντως δειχνει οτι δεν υπαρχουν διαθεσιμα...



http://www.eevblog.com/forum/buysell...es-thread/210/ 
Δες το#214

----------

